# Engine swap...Possible?



## ricky_vwt (Nov 30, 2005)

I have a `99 Avant c5 2.8, just found a good deal on a 2.7t salvaged c5,low miles, if I do the hole drivetrain swap with harness will it pass emissions?Is it possible to do the swap and be emission test safe? Need to know if someonehas done this before. :beer:


----------

